# Leveling Your Rv At Campsite



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Just looking for general opinions. I was watching a video from Pete's RV about leveling your TT at a campsite.
They ran the slide out first ... then put the wheels on blocks as needed to level side to side.
Is that what most people do? Slide out first?


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

Gr8daggett said:


> Just looking for general opinions. I was watching a video from Pete's RV about leveling your TT at a campsite.
> They ran the slide out first ... then put the wheels on blocks as needed to level side to side.
> Is that what most people do? Slide out first?


I have a rear slide. i cant speak for the auto slides on the sides. but i always level the tt first. the slide dosent work as well when it is unlevel.i believe the owners manual would talk about this.unless the slide ways so much it will affect the level,but i kind of dought it.you could try it and see.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While connected to truck, we get trailer to known angle (this takes a few times to learn where you need to be)...then we unhook and level front-to-back. Then finally, we extend the 2 LARGE slides on the drivers side.

Knowing where to have the trailer angled is key...it will move as you slide out the slide(s).

I wouldn't want to adjust the side-to-side leveling while the slides are out.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While connected to truck, we get trailer to known angle (this takes a few times to learn where you need to be)...then we unhook and level front-to-back. Then finally, we extend the 2 LARGE slides on the drivers side.
> 
> Knowing where to have the trailer angled is key...it will move as you slide out the slide(s).
> 
> I wouldn't want to adjust the side-to-side leveling while the slides are out.


I do the same. I level side to side maybe a 1/4 to 1/3 bubble off of dead center side to side (towards the slides), unhook, level front to back, and set all of the stabilizers. When I run the slides out, its comes right on the bubble, then re-snug the stabilizers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For a trailer with a single side slide.

Lever Side to Side, I prefer to have perfect level but shy towards curbside high (slide side low).
Unhook.
Level Front to Back with a very slight nose up.
Set stabilizers, contact plus 1 turn.
Put out slide.
This normally results in roof drainage to the back drivers side of the trailer.

I would never try to mess with side to side level with the slide out first.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Many Thanks everyone. I thought it was kinda odd putting the slide out first.


----------

